# Bands with 7s, 8s and ERG that aren't doing core or djent



## neurosis (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi guys. I am sure we are all familiar with most heavy bottom, low tuned bands that are popular right now. 

I love Meshuggah, but I have a hard time with most other bands using 8s in a similar way and then haven't heard a lot of stuff out of that box that I like. 

Pig Destroyer and Anaal Nathrakh, Leprous, some of ihsahn's stuff... I am into all these people's music. And I was wondering what other bands regardless of style but not riding the djent and core wagon you know out there.

For sevens I am into Nevermore, but not so much into Loomis's solo stuff, Textures, Behemoth. Scar Symmetry... As you see the typical suspects.

Share anything you like. Also, if you know of good doom (which I imagine could slay on an eightstring if done right) or sludge stuff or a similar approach for these fine instruments then the better. 


THANKS!


----------



## drgamble (Jul 17, 2014)

I play in a punk rock group that and use a 7 tuned to drop A. I don't know if that is what you are looking for but it's definitely not djent or any kind of -core.

https://soundcloud.com/wearewirespunk/01-off-the-grid


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 17, 2014)

The Heavy Metal Ninjas. 

Vai inspired classic shred with 8 string rhythm section and plenty of modern groove. 

It's essential exactly what I had hoped Djent would transform into.


----------



## 7stg (Jul 17, 2014)

Wiki has a good list for 7 string players

Seven-string guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you know of a band that is not on this list that can be verified add it.


----------



## Revertigo (Jul 17, 2014)

I do believe Aeon uses seven strings. They're a fantastic death metal band. Also the newer stuff from Revocation.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 17, 2014)

All these bands rule everyone's face off.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 17, 2014)

How about some more Black Metal?





And Blackened Death/Noise/Experimental





Folk!



And you asked for Doom. I'm curious of a few bands, but one I know for sure that uses 7s is the legendary Paradise Lost.


----------



## Shrediablo (Jul 17, 2014)

Half of the songs I play in my band are played on 7 string guitars! We play heavy/thrash metal. There is some Nevermore-esque riffing in here, maybe not as technical and fluid as Loomis, but atleast I try!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's a yes/no. One of the most beautiful funeral doom bands ever Shape of Despair will be using 7 and 8 string guitars on their long overdue new record. I have no clue the release but hopefully late 2014 or early 2015. This stuff is bleak, melodic, and immersive. Like Funeral, Draconian, Doom VS, etc. This should be ridiculously heavy with ERGs.


----------



## Splenetic (Jul 17, 2014)

That was....effin cool! Good track Shrediablo!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 17, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Here's a yes/no. One of the most beautiful funeral doom bands ever Shape of Despair will be using 7 and 8 string guitars on their long overdue new record. I have no clue the release but hopefully late 2014 or early 2015. This stuff is bleak, melodic, and immersive. Like Funeral, Draconian, Doom VS, etc. This should be ridiculously heavy with ERGs.




No way, Shape of Despair is not only still around, but will be using 7's and 8's on their new album?! Consider my day made!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 18, 2014)

My band 

THE MURDERING

www.facebook.com/tastethebrainmatter


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 18, 2014)

God Among Insects fits the bill (if you like straight Death Metal). They play in Drop F on 25.5" scale Jackson's. 6 strings to the core. 

They sound like brutal, anti-Christian muddy garbage


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 18, 2014)

Actually, here we go. Heavy Metal Ninjas released a new video a few hours ago. 

Smooth guitar ballad solo shred stuff with 8 string rhythms and not a single djent riff in sight! Hurrah!


----------



## Shrediablo (Jul 18, 2014)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> That was....effin cool! Good track Shrediablo!



Thanks alot my man!


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 18, 2014)

You probably already know Scale the Summit, but if not, check them out. Little Tybee is great as well. Incredibly talented guitarist that does a lot of fairly innovative things with thumping and tapping, pkus he posts here


----------



## The Mirror (Jul 18, 2014)

Dream Theater, Circus Maximus? 

Nickelback, Dragonforce, Trivium, pretty much every Nu-Metal band.

There are in fact way more non Djent/Core bands who use ERGs than there are bands who are Djent/Core imho.


----------



## Thasman (Jul 18, 2014)

Allegaeon use sevens for their songs 
Revocation uses sevens for some songs- invidious, teratogenesis. 
Dream theater also for a few songs- change of seasons, dark eternal night, Illumination theory (I think).
Devin Townsend has a few on seven I think- planet of the apes for example.
Dreamscape (prog metal) have some on sevens although I'm not too clued up on their material - the end of light is definitely on a seven though.


----------



## asher (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's Little Tybee. One of their new songs:


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 18, 2014)

Allegaeon
Chthonic
Dream theater
Fear factory
Feared
Threat signal on their self titled


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ihsahn!


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 18, 2014)

Scar Symmetry. 7 and 8 string (sometimes), no core, no djent, just pure awesomeness.


----------



## fps (Jul 18, 2014)

Endless bands tune down, stoner, drone, doom, is it the tuning we're after here or literally the guitars?


----------



## neurosis (Jul 18, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> All these bands rule everyone's face off.




YES YES YES YES!!!!! I am really big into Rivers of Nihil! My wife got me that LP a few months back. Let me check out the others.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 18, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> How about some more Black Metal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Everything you are posting is exactly my cup of tea. Portal I like a lot. Sometimes I am a bit freaked out by the whole presesntation but tha's good. 

Paradise Lost are just good. They were really big for me and my friends growing up. Really cool band. 

Keep em coming. Besides Rivers, paradise and Portal I wasn't familiar with anything you've posted. Really good!


----------



## chopeth (Jul 18, 2014)

What the hell!, cannot believe nobody mentioned OBSCURA!


----------



## octatoan (Jul 18, 2014)

chopeth said:


> What the hell!, cannot believe nobody mentioned OBSCURA!




Obscura.
There, I just did.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 18, 2014)

Shrediablo said:


> Half of the songs I play in my band are played on 7 string guitars! We play heavy/thrash metal. There is some Nevermore-esque riffing in here, maybe not as technical and fluid as Loomis, but atleast I try!




This is the best name for a band ever. And you are a great player my friend.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 18, 2014)

xCaptainx said:


> Actually, here we go. Heavy Metal Ninjas released a new video a few hours ago.
> 
> Smooth guitar ballad solo shred stuff with 8 string rhythms and not a single djent riff in sight! Hurrah!




This is awesome but I can't stop the giggles when I see these _Dino Cazaresque_ guys in their Brujeria meets Wayne's World meets Ninjas and Asesino outfits.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 18, 2014)

fps said:


> Endless bands tune down, stoner, drone, doom, is it the tuning we're after here or literally the guitars?



I am more after the guitars. My thought is that if they use a seven or an 8 it would be a choice based upon how much range they use. So if it's only heavily detuned 6s that's ok but my guess is a band that uses the 7 or the 8 string instruments will do so because they will play on all strings. And that application is what is interesting to me.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jul 18, 2014)

Amoral (early)
Enditol
Epica
Haken
Radiance - The Burning Sun
Stam1na (I really like s/t, but still haven't heard the latest album)

a bit on the djenty side:
A Sense of Gravity
Extol - Extol


----------



## neurosis (Jul 18, 2014)

The Mirror said:


> There are in fact way more non Djent/Core bands who use ERGs than there are bands who are Djent/Core imho.



True! I just wanted to make sure I cancel out the possibility of getting recommendations in that direction. That stuff is ubiquitous here. 

On a sidenote! Love Circus's Glory of the Empire. How did you find Nine?


----------



## neurosis (Jul 18, 2014)

chopeth said:


> What the hell!, cannot believe nobody mentioned OBSCURA!




Man. Christian is unreal. And that RAN!!!!


----------



## jerm (Jul 18, 2014)

Decapitated have a few 7 string songs on their last release and I believe their new one will have them also.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 18, 2014)

neurosis said:


> YES YES YES YES!!!!! I am really big into Rivers of Nihil! My wife got me that LP a few months back. Let me check out the others.



Your wife rules.


----------



## Shrediablo (Jul 18, 2014)

neurosis said:


> This is the best name for a band ever. And you are a great player my friend.



Thanks alot man!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jul 18, 2014)

This guy uses a 9 string guitar to make not metal tunes.


----------



## abandonist (Jul 18, 2014)

Gridlink.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neurosis (Jul 19, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Your wife rules.



Hahahaha. It's funny. She likes the music but can't get over the vocals. She gets really annoyed by the screaming. 

But she knows I love this stuff so she went to a shop and asked for good new stuff. They recommended this and so she got it. 

Yeah... she is great.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 19, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


>




WHAT!!!! I thought that was Hansi Kürsch for a moment. What a voice!!

This is like Iced Earth, Nevermore and Blind Guardian all in one. But thrashy!

Thanks for this.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 19, 2014)

Ikiharmaa said:


> Amoral (early)
> Enditol
> Epica
> Haken
> ...



I love Stam1na. I don't get how that band is not huge! I mean, the language barrier shouldn't be a problem. Rammstein are world famous and most people don't understand what they sing. Great band... their videos are amazing as well.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 19, 2014)

neurosis said:


> WHAT!!!! I thought that was Hansi Kürsch for a moment. What a voice!!
> 
> This is like Iced Earth, Nevermore and Blind Guardian all in one. But thrashy!
> 
> Thanks for this.



Hansi Kursch pissed like his family has been slaughtered.


----------



## DredFul (Jul 19, 2014)

Didn't read the whole thread but isn't Conquering Dystopia kind of death metal?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 19, 2014)

DredFul said:


> Didn't read the whole thread but isn't Conquering Dystopia kind of death metal?



Well the OP likes Loomis and his solo work, so I would say fack yeah!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 19, 2014)

Gorod.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTJob0hlO_Y

These guys are ridiculous, and amazing.


----------



## lorguitarist (Jul 19, 2014)

My band Legions Of Raum. www.facebook.com/legionsofraum


Kuru, Intelligent Demise, and Dominate are on 7s.

New full length album coming out fall of 2014


----------



## akinari (Jul 19, 2014)

Starkweather on everything since 2005.
Human Remains on everything since 1994.
Gorguts on their newest record.
Deftones 
Concealment from Portugal.
Iechine (board member Tiger's solo project, E0 bass, awesome)


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jul 19, 2014)

Nocturnal Rites...at least since Shadowland, don't know about before off the top of my head.


----------



## 7stg (Jul 19, 2014)

Morbid Angel since Covenant 




Otargos


Saturnian 


Carach Angren


----------



## acrcmb (Jul 19, 2014)

xCaptainx said:


> Actually, here we go. Heavy Metal Ninjas released a new video a few hours ago.
> 
> Smooth guitar ballad solo shred stuff with 8 string rhythms and not a single djent riff in sight! Hurrah!



I can really appreciate these guys skill but I just can't get into the style it's just sounds a bit too cheesy if that makes sense, it just sort of reminds me of those horrible informercials "is your back keeping you up all night? do you toss and turn? we have the solution to give you your nights back" or the music they play when they show the weather on the breakfast shows.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh for sure, it's a ballad, after all. 

Here's a better example of their usual, shreddy stuff with 8 string rhythm

Richie Allan - Redshift - Axe FX 2 Demo - YouTube


----------



## Lankles (Jul 20, 2014)

I just built a 7-string warmoth for my doom band! Coincidence!?

Monolithic slow stuff


Same album, more riffage and singing


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 20, 2014)

Really interesting death metal with an electric twist, a lot of their newer stuff has lot's of tribal elements.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXqCROVTysk
Meta Stasis, found them at UK tech fest this year.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jul 20, 2014)

Also, Toehider occasionally gets into extended-range. I'm pretty sure it's an 8-string on this song.

Toehider - Whatever Makes You Feel Superior (turn annotations on for lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 20, 2014)

Adagio, Stephan Forte i like his style a lot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s1ReVvbqKc


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 20, 2014)

Morbid Angel, of course:


----------



## neurosis (Jul 20, 2014)

DredFul said:


> Didn't read the whole thread but isn't Conquering Dystopia kind of death metal?



I love this album... but it doesn't even come close to Nevermore for me. I feel ever since he started his solo career, and I see this as a part of that, the scale is always inclined towards him and his sound. Long gone are the days of development and variety you could find in Nevermore songs. I feel like out of Nevermore... it's just over the top Loomis for the most part with little space for anything else. I like to go on a roller coaster but not downhill all the time, you know?



Esp Griffyn said:


> Gorod.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTJob0hlO_Y
> 
> These guys are ridiculous, and amazing.



Damn!!!!! Yes!



lorguitarist said:


> My band Legions Of Raum. www.facebook.com/legionsofraum
> 
> 
> Kuru, Intelligent Demise, and Dominate are on 7s.
> ...




You have a good band my friend.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 20, 2014)

7stg said:


> Otargos




All good! Didn't know of Otargos but this is on my list to get now. Thanks!


----------



## neurosis (Jul 20, 2014)

acrcmb said:


> I can really appreciate these guys skill but I just can't get into the style it's just sounds a bit too cheesy if that makes sense, it just sort of reminds me of those horrible informercials "is your back keeping you up all night? do you toss and turn? we have the solution to give you your nights back" or the music they play when they show the weather on the breakfast shows.



I can see why you think that. I would like to hear less of Vai in this, but it's good music. The Ballad is better than the other songs I have heard in these two days. Even though the ballad is the most Vai sounding of all they have... hahaha. But man, I think that is the point and their taste... they are called Heavy Metal Ninjas after all. Cheesecake is big on their preference list. hahahah.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 20, 2014)

Lankles said:


> I just built a 7-string warmoth for my doom band! Coincidence!?
> 
> Monolithic slow stuff
> 
> ...




Is this your band???? :lowdown:

I really love this kind of slow heavy stuff. I clicked on the link for the built. The guitar looks like what the Swamp Thing would play. Which totally fits your music. I also noticed a box of Jumanji in the background shelves. I think you are trying something evil here, man. Continue please


----------



## The_Mop (Jul 20, 2014)

Godflesh have recently released a new EP, lot of 8 string stuff. The kinda uber tight 8 string sound really works for them. Dogbite (Second track, 6:20) is my favourite.


----------



## sweepingDemon (Jul 20, 2014)

devin townsend has been using sevens for years although not so much anymore


----------



## Joose (Jul 20, 2014)

Allegaeon


----------



## neurosis (Jul 21, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> Also, Toehider occasionally gets into extended-range. I'm pretty sure it's an 8-string on this song.
> 
> Toehider - Whatever Makes You Feel Superior (turn annotations on for lyrics) - YouTube



I didn't want to comment on this at first. I liked it but wasn't sure the vibe was going to stick with me for long. 

But I have found myself getting happy to this song. Damn! It makes me feel a bit like some of the Freak Kitchen stuff where I am all of a sudden listening to something heavy but smiling like a fool around the house. 

Thanks!


----------



## neurosis (Jul 21, 2014)

The_Mop said:


> Godflesh have recently released a new EP, lot of 8 string stuff. The kinda uber tight 8 string sound really works for them. Dogbite (Second track, 6:20) is my favourite.




Pffffff. Ridiculously heavy. Didn't expect less of them. I wonder why I didn't pick this up. Have been locked up with school for too long.


----------



## jerm (Jul 21, 2014)

my old band.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jul 21, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Here's a yes/no. One of the most beautiful funeral doom bands ever Shape of Despair will be using 7 and 8 string guitars on their long overdue new record. I have no clue the release but hopefully late 2014 or early 2015. This stuff is bleak, melodic, and immersive. Like Funeral, Draconian, Doom VS, etc. This should be ridiculously heavy with ERGs.



I play some Doom style stuff,but I haven't recorded anything yet. I can't wait to hear how Doom metal sounds on 7 and 8 string guitars...


----------



## zombieritual (Jul 21, 2014)

my band! i'm thinking about making a round of t-shirts that say '100% djent free' on the back haha

[YOUTUBEVID]WH9bJbzc57U[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## neurosis (Jul 21, 2014)

zombieritual said:


> my* BAND*! i'm thinking about making a round of t-shirts that say '100% djent free' on the back haha
> 
> [YOUTUBEVID]WH9bJbzc57U[/YOUTUBEVID]



more like ~100% members free, right? 

GREAT stuff though! YES! Power to you!


----------



## zombieritual (Jul 22, 2014)

neurosis said:


> more like ~100% members free, right?
> 
> GREAT stuff though! YES! Power to you!



haha thanks! and technically 100% of the members are onstage lol


----------



## neurosis (Jul 22, 2014)

zombieritual said:


> haha thanks! and technically 100% of the members are onstage lol



I see what you did there.


----------



## bce5150 (Jul 22, 2014)

I think this will always be one of my favorite albums...


Can't forget about Mutiny Within.... ....ing love this band and am so happy they are coming back for a third album



Also, a huge \m/ to everyone who said Gorod.... this is a live performance of one of my favorite songs by them



Aeon got mentioned.... but no vid yet til now


and I don't think this counts as cheating the parameters of the thread...


----------



## neurosis (Jul 23, 2014)

MERCENARY!!!! How did I not think of this. I love the hours. But my favorite song by them is still Screaming from the Heavens. That solo always brings tears to my eyes. I love that song.

Do you like Evergrey? I think these two bands are one of the few examples I can think of that carry that traditional feel but sound so much more fresh. As in less cheesy and more aggressive... and yet still really heartfelt. I might be fantasizing here but that's how they make me feel anyway.

I would throw Scar Symmetry into that group as well. 

The last two videos you posted are just another level. What instruments are those?




bce5150 said:


> I think this will always be one of my favorite albums...
> 
> 
> Can't forget about Mutiny Within.... ....ing love this band and am so happy they are coming back for a third album
> ...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 23, 2014)

My band plays 7s and we're like a deathened black metal band. We just released an EP a month ago, which you can get with the previous EP, for free here.

Sparrows


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 23, 2014)

Cheers for Mercenary! Good call. 

Here's some more DM I forgot to mention. Oblivion. Ruthlessly awesome, and these guys have some serious musical prowess performing a Canon together. Plus, KxK Guitars and Rhodes/KSR and Vader cab goodness! 

You might just want to breeze through Unique Leader's roster, and a lot of their past bands, as well as Willowtip/Neurotic (Europe) when you need a grind/brutal death/tech death fix. Lot's of 7 and ERG bands around there.











This record has great mixing and mastering overall. Powerful sound.


----------



## angelbear (Jul 23, 2014)

animals as leaders is a little djenty but theyre extremely out of the box
Animals As Leaders - Weightless (Track Seven - New Eden) - YouTube


----------



## neurosis (Jul 23, 2014)

mattofvengeance said:


> My band plays 7s and we're like a deathened black metal band. We just released an EP a month ago, which you can get with the previous EP, for free here.
> 
> Sparrows



Is razing eden the single. I'm liking that one a lot.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 23, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Cheers for Mercenary! Good call.
> 
> Here's some more DM I forgot to mention. Oblivion. Ruthlessly awesome, and these guys have some serious musical prowess performing a Canon together. Plus, KxK Guitars and Rhodes/KSR and Vader cab goodness!
> 
> ...




Oblivion is so cool. First time I listen to these guys. They sound like academics somehow. Like what a trained music professor would do... or a classic musician at least. That's interesting.

Do you have any other recommendations for labels? I didn't know of Unique Leader or Willowtip. Besides the mainstream or big labels like Nuclear Blast, Century Media, Relapse, Prosthetic and so on I am a bit lost as to what there is out there.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 23, 2014)

The Contortionist


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 23, 2014)

I dunno if it's been mentioned already, but Shattered Skies is just straight up prog/groove. I personally wouldn't call them djent at all.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 23, 2014)

If The Stig says it, it must be cool. He never says anything on Top Gear but clearly has impeccable taste in music. Shattered Skies is a really cool band.

Other labels: Olympic... no they closed or were absorbed by Napalm I think? Maybe CM. They had some great bands. There's a ton of indie labels that have awesome bands. UL and Willowtip are two favs of mine, top two, but you can tell when you see the rosters and alumni. Mostly brutal death and grindcore, but some serious gems in there. 

Google has crap lists so here is a good site for reference. Hilarious acronym too! A.N.U.S. - American Nihilist Underground (Something), now Dark Legions Archive. I think it's inactive, but there's a lot of history on this site. 

Metal Labels: Death Metal/Black Metal Record Labels

Very polarized site, and reviews, but well written.

Standouts are Relapse, Candlelight (Emperor's old home!), Southern Lord (a lot of avant-garde stuff), Lost Disciple, Listenable, Music for Nations/Peaceville, Morbid, Moribund, Napalm, Necropolis, Spinefarm, and Rise Records. Some on this list might not be active.

As I'm typing this I remember Lambgoat.com is usually more up to date. It's trolled by a bunch of kids, and reviews are few far and in between. But, the news is updated daily, and the lists of upcoming metal/hardcore releases are helpful.

Record Labels | Lambgoat


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 23, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> If The Stig says it, it must be cool. He never says anything on Top Gear but clearly has impeccable taste in music. Shattered Skies is a really cool band.
> 
> Other labels: Olympic... no they closed or were absorbed by Napalm I think? Maybe CM. They had some great bands. There's a ton of indie labels that have awesome bands. UL and Willowtip are two favs of mine, top two, but you can tell when you see the rosters and alumni. Mostly brutal death and grindcore, but some serious gems in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## neurosis (Jul 23, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I dunno if it's been mentioned already, but Shattered Skies is just straight up prog/groove. I personally wouldn't call them djent at all.




Nice! And yeah... not djent.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 23, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> If The Stig says it, it must be cool. He never says anything on Top Gear but clearly has impeccable taste in music. Shattered Skies is a really cool band.
> 
> Other labels: Olympic... no they closed or were absorbed by Napalm I think? Maybe CM. They had some great bands. There's a ton of indie labels that have awesome bands. UL and Willowtip are two favs of mine, top two, but you can tell when you see the rosters and alumni. Mostly brutal death and grindcore, but some serious gems in there.
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhh!!!! How grateful I am for this. Now the search can begin.

I knew Candlelight, Relapse, Southern Lord, Listenable, Music for Nations/Peaceville, Spinefarm and Rise but I will check out the other references.

I usually looked into Encyclopaedia Metallum and BNR but I got into a loop where I was running into the same bands over and over. I also happen to hate search algorithms like Spotify's where once you have listened to two things they will recommend and group the same bands for every category.

THANKS!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah Spotify and Pandora don't know what they are doing. That list should keep you busy for weeks, and there are undoubtedly more out there. I forgot to mention Catalyst Records (Indiana I think) and Lifeforce (Europe, but original home of Trivium and I think KsE).

EDIT: Scratch that, KsE started with Ferret. Caliban, BTBAM, and All That Remains were on Lifeforce. Among many other greats. Some labels double for each other based on country of origin, releasing records for other labels in their respective countries or regions.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 24, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Yeah Spotify and Pandora don't know what they are doing. That list should keep you busy for weeks, and there are undoubtedly more out there. I forgot to mention Catalyst Records (Indiana I think) and Lifeforce (Europe, but original home of Trivium and I think KsE).
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, KsE started with Ferret. Caliban, BTBAM, and All That Remains were on Lifeforce. Among many other greats. Some labels double for each other based on country of origin, releasing records for other labels in their respective countries or regions.



 I really don't like any of those bands except some of Killswitch's stuff. However thanks again for the label recommendations. 

I actually remember when In Flames had a deal with Ferret. I think for the release of Come Clarity. My friends and me at the time just lost it. It was the confirmation that they had lost it for us. Or so we thought. It actually doesn't matter at all... hahahahah. 

Dude. I just read a bunch of the articles on Anus. I don't know about the music reviews yet because I got caught up in the other stuff but wow to the populist roller-coaster of philosophical, political and sociological arguments. For such extensive writing about such themes I would at least hope for some sort of legit quotation. It's all over the place


----------



## Anti_Leviathan (Jul 24, 2014)

Little Tybee man!

Ol' dude can groove on the 8 string.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 24, 2014)

Anti_Leviathan said:


> Little Tybee man!
> 
> Ol' dude can groove on the 8 string.




This guy keeps coming up and yes! You are right, beautiful music from this man.


----------



## Orzech (Jul 24, 2014)

Anti_Leviathan said:


> Little Tybee man!
> 
> Ol' dude can groove on the 8 string.



Nice! Anyone knows what brand / model this is?


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 24, 2014)

Wait.... no one's mentioned Scale the Summit yet? Again, more prog. 



And the guitarist in the vid, Chris Letchford, is releasing a solo "clean guitar album" while we are on a jazzy kick.



Also Scale the Summit's bassist, Mark Michell, has another band called Tetrafusion. Dat 7 string bass. Just starting to get into them.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 25, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I dunno if it's been mentioned already, but Shattered Skies is just straight up prog/groove. I personally wouldn't call them djent at all.




Wow... I'm in love with this band, thanks a bunch! 

Whenever I bump into ERG haters I'll show them this band. This is incredible...


----------



## Underworld (Jul 25, 2014)

My band Progenies, Progressive Death Metal à la Opeth but more aggressive, with 7 string guitars and a hint of 8 string.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jul 25, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> Also Scale the Summit's bassist, Mark Michell, has another band called Tetrafusion. Dat 7 string bass. Just starting to get into them.




I found Tetrafusion through random Bandcamp crawling and had no idea about the Scale the Summit connection. Doesn't surprise me, though.

Also, Shattered Skies is pretty badass.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 25, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> Wow... I'm in love with this band, thanks a bunch!
> 
> Whenever I bump into ERG haters I'll show them this band. This is incredible...



Np, broski!

It's also worth noting that that bassist in the vid is no longer in the band. He was replaced by Jim Hughes from Chimpspanner . Their first full length should be out pretty soon.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 30, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> Np, broski!
> 
> It's also worth noting that that bassist in the vid is no longer in the band. He was replaced by Jim Hughes from Chimpspanner . Their first full length should be out pretty soon.



It seems like every band in this thread can't do worng. At least to me all that you guys suggested is great. And now it's like people go across bands 

Good times.


----------



## MFB (Jul 30, 2014)

Orzech said:


> Nice! Anyone knows what brand / model this is?



It's a custom Dell'Isola


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Jul 30, 2014)

Was really hoping to see some bands that aren't super heavy. I figured this would turn up some rock bands or something.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 30, 2014)

Just found this band. They're called Narrow/Arrow. Math rock type stuff with an 8 string.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know if these bands are your cuppa but i know these bands do use 7s.

Delain
Delain - April Rain - YouTube

Within Temptation
Within Temptation - What Have You Done (Live) - YouTube

Mushroomhead
Mushroomhead -- Kill Tomorrow (Official Music Video) (HQ) - YouTube

Splintered soul (some mildly djenty elements in the music but very very very slightly at most)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwZUBCleaMc


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jul 31, 2014)

MikeDojcsak said:


> Was really hoping to see some bands that aren't super heavy.



#1 - That wasn't necessarily specified by the OP. Given the bands he mentioned, he was mostly looking for metal bands. So that's what was mostly posted.
#2 - There's plenty in the thread that fits that. Little Tybee, Scale the Summit (to an extent). Toehider has plenty of stuff that isn't "heavy".


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't post videos right now, but I HIGHLY recommend you check out Hour of Penance. Death metal from Italy that uses 7s, IIRC


----------



## SilentSeraph (Jul 31, 2014)

jerm said:


> my old band.




Dude, Incarnia is great stuff! I've been enjoying that release for a couple years now, used to jam along to Dawn of the Great Rebirth on drums fairly often!

As for bands using sevens, Talanas spring to mind, progressive death metal:


As do Rannoch (also progressive death metal I think):


I'm sure there's others, but most have been mentioned as far as I can tell!


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Aug 1, 2014)

Ramage Inc. are playing downtuned 7-string rock/metal similar to some Devin Townsend stuff. It looks like they're even using Devin "OpenB+low F#" tuning or something like that:


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Aug 1, 2014)

Really good friend of mine plays in this band. Both guitarists use seven strings, Drop A. Check them out if you are looking for some catchy seven string technical death metal.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 2, 2014)

Not really but keep them coming, some of our fellow forumers might. 




welsh_7stinger said:


> I don't know if these bands are your cuppa but i know these bands do use 7s.
> 
> Delain
> Delain - April Rain - YouTube
> ...


----------



## neurosis (Aug 2, 2014)

Schizo Sapiens said:


> Ramage Inc. are playing downtuned 7-string rock/metal similar to some Devin Townsend stuff. It looks like they're even using Devin "OpenB+low F#" tuning or something like that:




There was some seriously enjoyable groove in this. Will look into them for sure.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 2, 2014)

Nuclear Rabbit. 7 string guitar, 11 string bass. Played a show with these guys


----------



## The Hiryuu (Aug 3, 2014)

Schizo Sapiens said:


> Ramage Inc. are playing downtuned 7-string rock/metal similar to some Devin Townsend stuff. It looks like they're even using Devin "OpenB+low F#" tuning or something like that



That first song at least sounds WAY sludgier than anything Devy I've ever heard. Maybe a tiny bit of vocal similarity. 

Regardless, I LOVE it.


----------



## Yousef (Aug 4, 2014)

Guys, seriously I'm loving this thread. After checking out some of the songs posted here I've switched my amp to clean mode and now have the desire to make cool math rock/metaly clean songs with 8 string guitars. 

Loving this thread. Keep it coming!


----------



## neurosis (Aug 13, 2014)

Yousef said:


> Guys, seriously I'm loving this thread. After checking out some of the songs posted here I've switched my amp to clean mode and now have the desire to make cool math rock/metaly clean songs with 8 string guitars.
> 
> Loving this thread. Keep it coming!



So far all the bands listed are amazing finds. After a while I really got hooked on Tybee. It´s really good chill out music. Other than that I went back to listening to Scale the Summit and somehow found them a lot more interesting than a few years ago. I guess I never really gave them a real chance. 

Of the heavier bands I didn´t know here definitely Allegaeon are my favorite I would say.

Keep em coming!!!!


----------



## Niilz (Aug 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNWF9Rh1WIg


Eden Circus - 7 string stuff...


----------



## neurosis (Aug 15, 2014)

Niilz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNWF9Rh1WIg
> 
> 
> Eden Circus - 7 string stuff...



Holy Shhhhhhhh!!!

Where did these guys come from? I really love this. They have a nice post rock feel but I would not put them in there either. I really dig this. Thanks!


----------



## konbo (Aug 15, 2014)

Niilz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNWF9Rh1WIg
> 
> 
> Eden Circus - 7 string stuff...



oooh, i like this! sounds like Katatonia making love babies with Long Distance Calling


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 26, 2014)

Man, totally spaced on these guys. Definitely one of my favorite albums this year.


----------



## neurosis (Sep 1, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Man, totally spaced on these guys. Definitely one of my favorite albums this year.




This was really nice. Is it you playing?


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 2, 2014)

Guitar Messenger have put up a lesson and song breakdown with The Heavy Metal Ninjas. 

Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; Heavy Metal Ninjas: Richie Allan Lesson &#8211; Design

Really nice Vai inspired instrumental/solo work on 8 string guitars.


----------



## neurosis (Sep 2, 2014)

xCaptainx said:


> Guitar Messenger have put up a lesson and song breakdown with The Heavy Metal Ninjas.
> 
> Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger  Heavy Metal Ninjas: Richie Allan Lesson  Design
> 
> Really nice Vai inspired instrumental/solo work on 8 string guitars.



Now we can learn the stuff that made the thread take off!


----------

